# 120g Modern stand



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

We are setting up a cichlid tank. Its a 5ft long tank so store bought stands aren't readily accessible. We are building a canopy next weekend I hope. I can't do it with out my spouse's help.
I couldn't find a modern looking stand, so me and my other half built one. It was my design. I wanted something like an ADA stand.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

I scraped all the old paint off and will paint a new coat. It came off pretty easy, except my fingers went numb from the cold.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good so far :thumb:

What are you going to finish the stand (and canopy) with? Stain or paint?

Couldn't see if it was there in the pictures but will there be a plywood piece in between the top of the stand and the bottom of the tank?

Will be watching this thread.

opcorn: 
D


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

Im going to stain it Ebony, no there wont be a ply top.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Will you be putting any bracing or a shear panel on the back of the stand?


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

iceblue said:


> Will you be putting any bracing or a shear panel on the back of the stand?


 yes the back will be covered with 1/2 in ply for support


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

made a canopy


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Great looking project so far, nice break from the "norm" with the modern theme. I think you will really like the ebony stain with a about 3 coats of varnish better than if you had chosen black paint. That way you'll still see some of the natural wood grain. Keep posting your progress!
opcorn:


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent work =D> =D>


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

How much would you charge to make a stand like that? I just got a used 120 and would love to have a new stand/canopy like that.  AND.... we're probably moving to Greenville, SC within a month... :wink:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh... the new tank is only a 4x2x2 (I think) (it's for discus)...


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice work. I like how you hinged your canopy. Much easier to reach that way. Keep posting the updates pictures!


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

Im just learning so no garentees on quality but 150$ + 150 in supplies Sounds like fun to make another one. I made some mistakes on my that I could do better own yours I could do oak and get a better look.



FLGirl1977 said:


> How much would you charge to make a stand like that? I just got a used 120 and would love to have a new stand/canopy like that.  AND.... we're probably moving to Greenville, SC within a month... :wink:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just sent you a PM....


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

Got some two huge pieces of wood.............but my wife watches to much HGTV and operantly they are perfect touch for her foyer table and living room book shelf. We might problems getting them into the tank.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont like it. I should have cleared it.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think it looks awesome! BTW, still waiting to see if we're moving up there.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Too bad... even if it didn't turn out the way you imagined it would it looks great from here! with the large dark spot on the door I don't know if ctearing it would have looked better or not. But I'd be willing to bet once you get a background on the tank and get it filled, you will be happy with it.
Seriously, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I think that driftwood, and the white holey vase belong inside a tank.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

I have decided to try again building a stand.....im going to sell this one and buy a 220g


----------

